# Online-Mode-1.de



## C2ren (2 Februar 2014)

Moin,

bin grad auf der Suche nach einem Ballkleid.

Nun hab ich dieses Seite gefunden, Zahlung nur per Überweisung, Widerrufsrecht nicht ausgefüllt...

Finds scho sehr komisch. Meine Bestellung hat die Nummer: 100000042, also erst die 42ste Bestellung im System...

Habe so viel gefunden, was dubios ist, kann mir einer von euch das auch noch mal eben bestätigen???? 

Gruß

Is hundert Pro nen Fake, siehe:

Die Interpunktionsfehler und Rechtschreibfehler....sowie gmail-Adresse...

*Custom Block*



*Hallo,*


Herzlichen Dank für ihre Bestellung.Sobald wir ihr Paket versenden werden wir ihnen eine eMail zu Senden.Sie können den Status ihrer Bestellung durch Anmeldung auf ihrem Konto überprüfen xxx .Sie haben Fragen zu ihrer Bestellung kontaktieren Sie uns  Mailadresse Ihre Auftragbestätigung finden Sie unten. Nochmal vielen Dank für ihre Besllung in unseren Hause.

*Ihre Bestellung #100000042 (placed on 1. Februar 2014 23:42:15 CET)*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2014)

Die Ltd im unvollständigen Impressum scheint tatsächlich seit dem 27.12.2013 zu existieren. Die Domain selbst ist auf eine nicht existente Adresse registriert. Wäre schön, wenn die Denic oder wenigstens der Hoster im Vorfeld diese Adressangaben zumindest auf Validität überprüfen würde.

Den Rest hast Du Dir ja schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Goblin (2 Februar 2014)

Englischer Shop,(...)adresse in Deutschland und (...)konto bei der Sparkasse

Finger weg da !



> Betriebswirtin (...)
> Bankverbindung
> Konto Inhaber: (...)
> IBAN: (...)
> ...



Es ist mir unverständlich warum man DE Domains ohne irgendwelche Nachweise einfach so (...) registrieren kann

PS: Ein großer deutscher Hoster verlangt mittlerweile eine Ausweiskopie beim Beatragen einer DE Domain


----------



## nich-mit-mir (2 Februar 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> PS: Ein großer deutscher Hoster verlangt mittlerweile eine Ausweiskopie beim Beantragen einer DE Domain



Damit verstößt der Hoster aber gegen geltendes Recht, siehe hier und hier. Und was dabei rauskommen kann, wenn so eine Kopie in die falschen Hände kommt, kann man in diesem Beitrag sehen


----------



## Goblin (2 Februar 2014)

Das Kopieren ist NICHT verboten


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2014)

http://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/nicht-bemerkt-personalausweis-kopieren-verboten/



> *Nicht bemerkt?! Personalausweis kopieren verboten!*
> Freitag, 3. Februar 2012, 17:46 Uhr
> Kategorie: Datenschutz
> 52 Kommentare
> ...




Aber ...


> *Ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es dann doch*
> Einige Gesetze und Verordnungen sehen eine ausdrückliche Ermächtigung zum Kopieren des Ausweises vor. Für Banken gilt beispielsweise § 8 Abs. 1 S. 3 Geldwäschegesetz und für Telekommunikationsanbieter (z.B. beim Handyvertrag) § 95 Abs. 4 S. 2 TKG.




Aus § 95 TKG


> (4) Der Diensteanbieter kann im Zusammenhang mit dem Begründen und dem Ändern des Vertragsverhältnisses sowie dem Erbringen von Telekommunikationsdiensten die Vorlage eines amtlichen Ausweises verlangen, wenn dies zur Überprüfung der Angaben des Teilnehmers erforderlich ist. _*Er kann von dem Ausweis eine Kopie erstellen. Die Kopie ist vom Diensteanbieter unverzüglich nach Feststellung der für den Vertragsabschluss erforderlichen Angaben des Teilnehmers zu vernichten.*_ Andere als die nach Absatz 1 zulässigen Daten darf der Diensteanbieter dabei nicht verwenden.


----------



## passer (3 Februar 2014)

Ist doch wieder so ein B...Shop.
Zahlungsart u.a. Lastschrift möglich in den Ausführungen, im Checkout geht aber nur Vorkasse.
Das kennt man.


----------



## aponixie (27 Januar 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben da Draußen,
habe bei diesem Modeanbieter schon am 4.1. meine Bestellung abgeschickt und sofort bezahlt....
ABER bis heute noch KEINE Ware bei mir angekommen (
Ob da Noch was kommt???
lG


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2015)

aponixie schrieb:


> ...ob da Noch was kommt???



Unsere Fachkraft für solche Fragen ist derzeit leider nicht verfügbar ...


----------



## emilyB (25 Februar 2015)

Ich warne hiermit dringend vor dem Kauf bei Online Mode Nr. 1 !!! Habe 214 Euro per Vorkasse nach Ungarn überwiesen und bekam nach ca. 3 Wochen ein völlig anderes Kleid im Stil eines billigen Faschingskostüms ohne Absender zugeschickt... Firma reagiert auch nicht auf E-mails !!
Also, bitte nichts dort kaufen, ist alles Betrug und die abgebildeten Fotos stammen von anderen Internetseiten.


----------



## jennifer1993 (21 März 2015)

Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert.
Ich habe am 20.2 ein Kleid bestellt dann kam ein sehr kleines packen.  Bzw weicher Briefumschlag und da war ein Kleid drin was unmöglich aussieht.  Und ich bin jetzt sehr ratlos was ich tuen soll....


----------



## emilyB (7 April 2015)

Man kann leider gar nichts tun, das Geld ist leider weg !!! Ich versuche nur wenigstens andere vor diesem Shop zu warnen und habe inzwischen ein Kleid bei zalando gekauft...


----------



## Hajnalka1970 (15 Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum habt ihr nicht auf Rechnung Bestellt? ( ist ja möglich ) 

Ich habe mein Kleid auf Rechnung Bestellt, Geliefert bekommen und einfach Bezahlt.

Bin mit dem Kleid voll zufrieden


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juni 2015)

Tja Zahlungsbedingungen sagen aber:


> *Rechnung*
> Nur für Schulen, Behörden und im Handelsregister eingetragene Unternehmen nach Prüfung.



Nicht jeder User hier, entspricht den geforderten Qualifikationen...


----------



## bernhard (15 Juni 2015)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17205/0/Firmen-lassen-Internetforen-manipulieren


> Viele Unternehmen missbrauchen Diskussionsforen im Internet für Schleichwerbung und Stimmungsmache


Manche schreiben sich gleich selbst tolle Kundenberichte. Der vorstehende Beitrag klingt völlig unglaubwürdig.


----------



## HappyEnd (15 Juni 2015)

emilyB schrieb:


> Man kann leider gar nichts tun, das Geld ist leider weg !!! Ich versuche nur wenigstens andere vor diesem Shop zu warnen und habe inzwischen ein Kleid bei zalando gekauft...



Hallo,
habe leider auch ein völlig anderes schreckliches Kleid geliefert bekommen...in den AGB's gefunden, dass man auch mit einem Ersatz einverstanden ist!!!! Vorkasse, weil die Ware angeblich nach Geldeingang angefertigt wird...widerspricht sich!!! Keine Antwort auf Nachfragen. Geld weg und leider um diese Erfahrung reicher


[modedit:  Beiträge getackert]


----------



## emilyB (23 Juli 2015)

Der Beitrag von Hajnalka1970 klingt nach einer typischen Schleichwerbung!
Wenn Bezahlung auf Rechnung gehen würde, hätte es doch jeder so gemacht!!
Und warum antwortet diese Firma auf keine Kundennachricht???


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2015)

emilyB schrieb:


> ...Und warum antwortet diese Firma auf keine Kundennachricht???


Dreimal darfst Du raten ...


----------



## emilyB (24 Juli 2015)

Ich frage mich auch, warum eine "Kundin" gleich so viel Glück hat (kann per Rechnung bezahlen UND bekommt ein tolles Kleid)
und alle anderen soviel Pech...  ((

Wer mal etwas Schönes lesen möchte , sollte sich das Forum " Online-Mode-1.de/Alles Checken" ansehen ))
So viele zufrieden und glückliche Kunden auf einen Fleck! Da fängt man doch gleich wieder an, an den guten alten Weihnachtsmann zu glauben, ho ho ho
bzw. hahaha 

[modedit: 2 Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Raptor100 (26 Juli 2015)

Und die Kunden haben teilweise interessante Vornamen


----------



## emilyB (27 Juli 2015)

Raptor100 schrieb:


> Und die Kunden haben teilweise interessante Vornamen


 Genau!! Am besten finde ich : Nibbert, Vurger und Zickert


----------



## Goblin (27 Juli 2015)

Komisch auch dass fast alle Beiträge innerhalb von ein paar Minuten erstellt wuden. Zufälle gibts...


----------



## ljne (4 August 2015)

Hallo,würde mich gerne beteiligen an dem Thema online mode1.Habe Ware auf Rechnung bekommen die nicht so ist das man sie besitzen muss,habe abermals versucht eine Adresse zum Rückversand zu bekommen über den tollen email Kontakt der einen angeboten wird.Warte jetzt noch bis morgen und packe dann die Stangenware die garantiert nicht angefertigt worden ist ein und schicke sie an die Impressun Adresse zurück ! Oder kennt jemand von euch eine Adresse in Deutschland ?


----------



## BenTigger (5 August 2015)

Bei Versand an irgend eine Adresse im Impressum???
Dann Ware weg und zahlen musst du trotzdem.
Bei Zahlung mit Rechnung würde ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken machen.
Ich würde Kontakt aufnehmen und Rücksendeadresse anfordern, Rechnung nicht bezahlen und warten bis die sich melden.
Platz habe ich irgendwo im Schrank wo die Ware dann fein und säuberlich bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag warten kann....
Wichtig ist nur, das ich aber auch so lange den Widerruf mit Datum speichere


----------



## Stinksauer01082016 (1 August 2016)

Hallo, bin leider auch drauf reingefallen.  Es musste  schnell  gehen, Kleid sah toll aus,.,... und Anbieter  nicht weiter geprüft.Das Geld  ist weg, es kam ein total anderes hässliches Kleid an. Auf Email - Anfragen kommt keine Antwort. Kennt ihr ja alles schon. Hatte denn irgendjemand in der Zwischenzeit auf irgendeine Art Erfolg oder Kontakt?


----------

